# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Who's excited?

## 7mmTom

Who's excited about duck shooting tomorrow?? Hope everyone stays safe and has a good time and if your down south, hope you don't get too many protestors!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Yes I am extremely excited about roaming around all my paddocks putting wounded ducks out of their misery, as I was last year, and the year before that. I'm also looking forward to the obligatory news report of "drunken idiot shoots mate" 
I also look forward to finding piles of dead ducks thrown down banks or into farmers paddocks after all the "look how many ducks I shot and lined up on the bonnet of my ute because I am an alpha hunter" photos have been posted to Facebook.

----------


## mawzer308

Your page been hacked by antis Ryan? There's always a few rotten eggs in every bunch, seen plenty of unused or poorly disposed of pigs and deer too. 

To answer the OP's question very excited and good to go, as soon as work finishes.

----------


## Woody

Yep   @7mmTom. Just got back from paddling up the creek in my canadian canoe loaded to the gunwales with deks and a short stepladder to sit on amongst the carex in my chest waders. A low limit here, but am  looking forward to it. Dogs had a recce around the swamp and we set up a spot for wheelchair access for my para mate. 
  @Ryan_Songhurst.    :Wtfsmilie:    We're not all killers and wasters. I have never wasted any of my birds, always hunt with good dogs and lose sfa wounded. 
Roll on the Opening  :Thumbsup:   Good luck all genuine duck hunters.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Your page been hacked by antis Ryan? There's always a few rotten eggs in every bunch, seen plenty of unused or poorly disposed of pigs and deer too. 
> 
> To answer the OP's question very excited and good to go, as soon as work finishes.


Some "bunches" seem to have quite a few more rotten eggs than others. Mark my words, by the end of the weekend some idiot would have shot some poor bastard. I'm sick of it every year there's ducks flapping around with broken wings etc, every year I find piles of dead ducks just dumped somewhere (trying to find my post from last year with photographic evidence of this) 
Every year the companies that make alcohol seem to push their brands as if duckshooting and getting shitfaced is something that goes hand in hand (don't give me that "oh but I am a golden boy and we only get the beers out when the shotguns are put away" because that may be true for you but it's not for a LOT of others) 
Need to get rid of the whole gamebird season thing and make it year round so there's no rush of mad idiots making an event out of opening day, it's the same as all the blokes that rush out for their one hunt of the year on Easter weekend and shoot someone in the Bush, happens every year. Its a shambles

----------


## PerazziSC3

Go back to pumping effluent into the rivers or whatever you dairy farming bunch do

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Go back to pumping effluent into the rivers or whatever you dairy farming bunch do


Mature

----------


## BRADS

> Go back to pumping effluent into the rivers or whatever you dairy farming bunch do


Today we are pouring urea into the creeks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Here we go, here's last year's efforts from some idiot who decided my paddock looked like a good spot to throw all his/her dead ducks. What a waste

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Mature


You'll be right buttercup

----------


## mawzer308

@Ryan_Songhurst mate that's just plain bullshit by so called hunters. Absolutely no excuse for that and do not condone their actions at all. As for an all year season it would be unsustainable and unrealistic due to different numbers in each region etc. I also agree that alcohol companies taking advantage of and advocating drinking and shooting to make a buck is piss poor too. 

Understand your frustrations but most guys are pretty darn good, make the most of the birds dispose of the waste correctly and don't blast at ducks out of range wounding them, atleast all the waterfowlers I know.

----------


## gsp follower

> Mature


as mature as you blaming us for the stupidity of them giving licences to every fool who can pass a loaded test and wants to go duckshooting.
wounded birds can travel a long way and the reason i hunt the lake for opening rather than the river now.?
 is i got a better chance of getting my woundies with a follow upshot where i can see them down tthan in the gorse and shit of the river.
but once i get another dog im back into anything anytime everywhere. :Grin: 
spose id be a bit jaded of i had to look up  cows gungers twice a day for hours at a time.
relax calving time soon oops
re your last year arseholes are in everysport you can thank magazines tv shows for the shoot them all 
 dont care once you have behavior of some idiots with guns.
any hoo excited yes wheathers not gonna be ideal but cloudy and 9 mile NE/NW at least .
cool to untill 11.00ish
hot barrels full gut dry arses and a band to everyone.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Go back to pumping effluent into the rivers or whatever you dairy farming bunch do


forget duck shooting bring on calf bludgeoning season & the bonus is you get to leave piles of dead animals at your front gate

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> forget duck shooting bring on calf bludgeoning season & the bonus is you get to leave piles of dead animals at your front gate


Banned years ago sorry mate

----------


## JoshC

Yawn. Cut it out you guys  :Wtfsmilie: 

Yeah I'm bloody excited! Get to spend two and half days with five of my best mates doing something we love to do (properly may I add), and we're lucky to all catch up a couple times a year these days.

Just wrapping up at work now, and off to my mates place to crank the BBQ up, crack a cold one and wait on everyone's arrival.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Good attitude you guys have towards those you then get on your knees for to get access. Our new place has one of the major access points into the upper rakaia on it, cant wait to put a padlock on the gate to keep the fuckwits out

----------


## Russian 22.

> Good attitude you guys have towards those you then get on your knees for to get access. Our new place has one of the major access points into the upper rakaia on it, cant wait to put a padlock on the gate to keep the fuckwits out


How come you don't do ducks?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Good attitude you guys have towards those you then get on your knees for to get access. Our new place has one of the major access points into the upper rakaia on it, cant wait to put a padlock on the gate to keep the fuckwits out


Aren't you just a worker, not a owner?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Aren't you just a worker, not a owner?


Sharemilker. Even a manager can decide if access is granted or not

----------


## Boaraxa

> Aren't you just a worker, not a owner?


Either way he sounds very important , perhaps you could leave your favourite colour lipstick in the mail box for would be access goers to freshen up a little

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Either way he sounds very important , perhaps you could leave your favourite colour lipstick in the mail box for would be access goers to freshen up a little


You blokes like wearing makeup eh?

----------


## Boaraxa

> You blokes like wearing makeup eh?


I do every first Saturday & Sunday in may , green , brown & black ...it took me a few years to come round but once my mates started doing it , pear pressure & all , now im a fan  :Wink:

----------


## oneshot

Its never really done anything for me, tried it a few times and couldn't see what the buzz was, good luck to everyone though.

----------


## Woody

I know of a farm in Taupo area gave 300 calves the hammer two years ago

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I know of a farm in Taupo area gave 300 calves the hammer two years ago


Maybe you should report that to mpi then instead of running your mouth on Here?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I know of a farm in Taupo area gave 300 calves the hammer two years ago


In fact, here's my phone number 0284031073, that's a serious allegation you have made there so give me a call and I will make sure it goes through the proper channels

----------


## Tertle

Back to the subject.........yeah i was excited even took the last week off work to get sorted, 60 decoys all painted, sorted the batteries for the flappers and spinning buggers, new prop on the outboard for the new boat to replace the one stolen, fixed up the netting for the mai mai, rebuilt the floor, organised opening weekend, sorted tent as too many buggers snoring and farting in one small confined area, even had the misses coming over to the coast for her first opening weekend........then i listened to mechanic, drop the truck off we will sort the auto trans out, have it back to you wednesday......what a Farking dumb rookie mistake, well guess im all sorted for next year, everything is packed ready to go............GUTTERED

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Woody

Bobby prices were ratshit and more formal disposal was simply an additional cost. 
No mate, I will not take it further. Other farmers knew of it. Let the locals sort it; if they want to. Just be aware it still goes on.

----------


## Woody

> Back to the subject.........yeah i was excited even took the last week off work to get sorted, 60 decoys all painted, sorted the batteries for the flappers and spinning buggers, new prop on the outboard for the new boat to replace the one stolen, fixed up the netting for the mai mai, rebuilt the floor, organised opening weekend, sorted tent as too many buggers snoring and farting in one small confined area, even had the misses coming over to the coast for her first opening weekend........then i listened to mechanic, drop the truck off we will sort the auto trans out, have it back to you wednesday......what a Farking dumb rookie mistake, well guess im all sorted for next year, everything is packed ready to go............GUTTERED


Heck man; cant you beg borrow or hire a truck?

----------


## Tertle

> Heck man; cant you beg borrow or hire a truck?


what makes me really cry is my other truck sitting out the front needs to go to a mechanic to have tappets done and the timing sorted as she isn't running that great.........trust me otherwise i would be over the hill in a second, sometimes the fuckup fairly visits and sprinkles a ton of dust!

Ive sorted a mechanic for that one!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Bobby prices were ratshit and more formal disposal was simply an additional cost. 
> No mate, I will not take it further. Other farmers knew of it. Let the locals sort it; if they want to. Just be aware it still goes on.


That's what I thought. Some piss weak excuse for running your mouth and talking shit you made up.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Been duck shooting the last 4 years but I have decided to take the boy deer shooting this weekend. Hopefully everyone will be duck shooting and I can have it all to myself, the deer are better eating too   :36 1 8:

----------


## jakewire

Well I'm quite excited, have a new pond, dog has been following me about all evening as I gear up and put stuff in the truck.
I'm mildly hopeful that I'll have a good day and some ducks to pluck and breast come Sunday arvo.

----------


## Woody

> That's what I thought. Some piss weak excuse for running your mouth and talking shit you made up.


Suit yerself. Its the truth. End of story.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Suit yerself. Its the truth. End of story.


You see, I don't think it is the truth, what person would know of a case of extreme animal abuse and not report it just because they thought that the people involved should sort it out themselves? (Apart from yourself maybe) that's how nasty rumours start my friend, keep your vivid imagination to yourself.

----------


## BRADS

Ignore the fool mate 
To much 1080 in his tea 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Dunno what y on about. I didnt like the waste but if there is no market and no tucker I dont feel the farmer can be blamed for culling. ,22 or spike-the animal is dead.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Dunno what y on about. I didnt like the waste but if there is no market and no tucker I dont feel the farmer can be blamed for culling. ,22 or spike-the animal is dead.


You said they bludgeoned them before

----------


## Woody

I said hammer. I think you guys misunderstood my drift. The reality is that stock gets culled. Its hard to accept the waste, but its a fact of life.

----------


## 7x64

Everyone on here taken their angry pills this morning? Maybe the Russians killed the calves while the Rhodesians were busy chucking the ducks over the fence...

Taking a younger bloke out tomorrow for his first opening day. As long as we get a couple each Im sure itll be a good day.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I said hammer. I think you guys misunderstood my drift. The reality is that stock gets culled. Its hard to accept the waste, but its a fact of life.


There's a difference between humane euthanasia and bludgeoning something to death with a hammer (which you suggested has happened) so which was it? Did you just add the hammer bit to add some shock value to your story? Now I'm not sure if you're just a straight up liar or you just add little made up tidbits to your stories like schoolgirls do?

----------


## Woody

Your full of yourself. I never mentioned bludgeoning. "Hammer " was a word we used for a spiked hammer. The heavy version was called a pole axe.  You are pathetic and you jump to conclusions.

----------


## Woody

Enjoy your weekend. I certainly will be enjoying mine-- hunting ducks.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Your full of yourself. I never mentioned bludgeoning. "Hammer " was a word we used for a spiked hammer. The heavy version was called a pole axe.  You are pathetic and you jump to conclusions.


My point stands. A hammer of any description is not a humane way of euthanising stock. You are welcome to pass on the details of this breach to me as I have offered before and I will see to it that it's dealt with. Otherwise you could crawl away with your tail between your legs and admit you're full of shit mate.

----------


## tiroatedson

> My point stands. A hammer of any description is not a humane way of euthanising stock. You are welcome to pass on the details of this breach to me as I have offered before and I will see to it that it's dealt with. Otherwise you could crawl away with your tail between your legs and admit you're full of shit mate.


.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> My point stands. A hammer of any description is not a humane way of euthanising stock. You are welcome to pass on the details of this breach to me as I have offered before and I will see to it that it's dealt with. Otherwise you could crawl away with your tail between your legs and admit you're full of shit mate.


Just for the outsider what is an "acceptable" way of applying euthanasia for stock  ?

----------


## Maca49

> Today we are pouring urea into the creeks 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Does that neutralise the 1080? :O O:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Just for the outsider what is an "acceptable" way of applying euthanasia for stock  ?


Rifle or lethal injection only now Cam

----------


## veitnamcam

> Rifle or lethal injection only now Cam


except for the "works" ?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Go back to pumping effluent into the rivers or whatever you dairy farming bunch do


Dumping dead cows in the river  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> except for the "works" ?


Dunno, captive bolts are still legal also but are not recommended and will be phased out

----------


## Maca49

My days at the works was a short pipe with lead in the end, not nice to watch and hard work in a pen of Bobby’s, but none got back up and argued!

----------


## Maca49

Captive bolts were very effective in the hand of a good operator, we went to Remington self loading rifles in .22 cal for beef. Used a plastic projectile imbedded with lead, I think, it punched a hole in the skull and the metal went in as shards. Never saw an animal get up from that, very deadly.

----------


## Smiddy

This thread was supposed to be about getting excited about duck shooting, look what it's turned into, a load of shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

Bloody hell this one's gone south...

While the people I have been out with have all been careful and humane (no shots at more than 30 m), It sounds like there are some real assholes.

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyway I dont shoot ducks as a rule but even I am a little excited.
It started with some Canadas a while back, they land in the estuary and mob  up tight on the channel banks at times, they dont mind my dingy at all I can cruise past just on the plane within about a third of shotgun range at best, being a pest and being able to shoot them on the ground or with a centerfire etc it should be no problem to get a couple right?
When they are about I txt a mate to come down with the shotty but he is always busy playing with his dogs or wife :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 300CALMAN

Yeah it's strange but they are a pest now, so I suppose anything goes. Apparently they taste great.

----------


## jakewire

> This thread was supposed to be about getting excited about duck shooting, look what it's turned into, a load of shit 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of us tried Smiddy. :Sad:

----------


## BRADS

> Anyway I dont shoot ducks as a rule but even I am a little excited.
> It started with some Canadas a while back, they land in the estuary and mob  up tight on the channel banks at times, they dont mind my dingy at all I can cruise past just on the plane within about a third of shotgun range at best, being a pest and being able to shoot them on the ground or with a centerfire etc it should be no problem to get a couple right?
> When they are about I txt a mate to come down with the shotty but he is always busy playing with his dogs or wife


If I hear on the news tomorrow a guy in Nelson had his dingy boarded buy aos I'll presume it didn't go so well Cam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> If I hear on the news tomorrow a guy in Nelson had his dingy boarded buy aos I'll presume it didn't go so well Cam 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What exactly would I be doing wrong/illegal ?

----------


## BRADS

> What exactly would I be doing wrong/illegal ?


Nothing at all i imagine mate

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Well for fuck sake i read page 1.Didn't look at the other three.
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow....&font=cursive

I'm not as excited as usually as Jess left us two years ago.My youngest son 15 is cooking food as I type and the eldest lad is now 18 his lab is up the shed so he will be in the area too.We use labradors to retrieve all and any wounded birds.We eat all gamebirds and I even give the feathers to the local maori for their cloak makings!
Looks like its going to be a cold morning ...I just got to get my thermos down off the top cupboard to take hot brew in the morning.Not all duckshooters are pissed up bird shooters like deer hunters aren't all "Shooting their mates" .....Rant over!!!  Enjoy yourself gamebird hunters and stay safe!

----------


## Boaraxa

Yep thread got turned to bollocks when a anti duck shooter jumped on everyone's fun , just back from the local was refreshing to see a bloke dressed in his gillie suit so he dosnt have to worry about getting dressed when the alarm bells ring..good luck to all have fun

----------


## Smiddy

Duck shooting was an entry to hunting for me as a young fella, my old man wasn't a hunter but my Grandad was a very keen duck shooter, this time every year I would sleep over at there place in preparation for opening, he would wake me up by flicking the light switch on and off, always smiling when he did it, it was always home made vegetable soup and toast for breakfast, then to make the flasks, nanna of coarse had packed our lunch boxes the night before, always consisted of home baking and sweet a sandwich witch was usually toung, we would get black pudding if we were lucky. 
Great memory's those were, him and I sitting side by side then up and into the mob,  as time went on he bacame slower and slower at getting up for the shot,  he would be frozen but not complain.  His back would let him down when we were cleaning the ducks up but he would tough it out, all those years as a bushman on the coast had made him hard.

It is a great sport for the older generation who struggle to hunt bigger game animals, it defiantly has a soft spot for me.
And to be honest I am rather offended at someone  stereotypeing duck hunters like has been done in this thread.
I don't do a lot of it these days, the lagoon is only a couple of hundred meters from my place and has a healthy population of ducks geese and swans, I still get excited when I see them from the quad on the beach. Maybe this year I will get back into it after opening day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@Smiddy you stereotyped yourself if you decided to get offended by it mate. I made an observation based on the bullshit that we have to put up with year after year, I have personally put wounded ducks out of their misery every year, I have cleaned up the piles of dead ducks that were obviously retrieved for no other reason than taking some hard man photos, I see the duckshooters come into the rural pubs after the morning shoot and get shitfaced before heading out for the evening flight again, I'm not making up stories (unlike our mate woody) if youre not a part of that then good for you.
If you want to lump yourself in with that lot and get all offended by it then that's your choice. 
I'm sure there are a lot of good responsible duck hunters out there, and maybe they need to take it upon themselves to change attitudes and practices among the ones that ruin it for others. If I, as a hunter, a farmer, someone who has been bought up around hunting and gathering can see these things then I hate to think what the green bunch think of it.

----------


## Russian 22.

Was planning on doing opening weekend. But didn't get around to doing clay birds for practice as it was always raining!

Maybe next year.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

Nah maybe I just offend easy when someone's being a dick 

I don't agree with some things that go on in your line of work but you don't see me acting like you slinging shit about what may or may not go on behind closed - no now I see "locked" gates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I kinda like the idea of duck shooting but I guess despite growing up rural I just dont know anyone who really does it?
My old uncle long since past away was a keen rabbit and duck man,hunted rabbit over dog with him more than a few times as a wee fella but never duck shooting.
Pretty much all the maimais are gone now from public land close to the city, I dunno if that is from regulation/population or just lack of ducks?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Nah maybe I just offend easy when someone's being a dick 
> 
> I don't agree with some things that go on in your line of work but you don't see me acting like you slinging shit about what may or may not go on behind closed - no now I see "locked" gates 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can sling some shit if you want mate, I'm not gonna get offended by it because I know how I operate and that's what matters to me, I'm certainly not going to try and defend others who may not be doing things above board. If you're nose is clean you don't have anything to worry about and certainly don't have anything to get offended by. At no stage did I ever say you are all the same. I think you're being a bit unnecessarily precious.

----------


## Smiddy

I guess we will just have to agree to disagree ae bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Perhaps if we called it Duck Hunting it may garner a more acceptable profile, after all not all of us have access to oodles of ducks just waiting to be shot.
I have shot with folk who shoot as many as possible then put them in the pit. These people in my experience are folk who shoot on their own land and have a few mates over, then yes as Ryan-S says used to end up at the pub, the shooting /pit part still happens but not with my involvement.

Much of my shooting after opening is stalking the creeks with the dog, hardly shooting, more hunting.

Also the pub thing doesn't happen much  any more, not down here anyway unless your dumb or have a ride home, best time to see a copper on the road these days in the Duntroon/Tokarahi area is early afternoon onward on opening day.

Times have changed and the days of chucking a dozen big bottles in the crate in the back of the mark 3 and driving around the area have been gone for 20+ years

I still enjoy the anticipation, the dogs excitement, that first flight, are they? aren't they?
Watching the dog go about his/her work with unbridled dedication 
It's great stuff.
And I like duck.

----------


## Tertle

Shit I’m still fuming over my bloody auto to manual conversion, I should be on a lake in 5 hours with my whanau, remembering my grandfather on this very lake thanking him for giving me the best start a young fella wanting to learn how to hunt and shoot could get, that and then sitting in the scrub for days plucking f-ing ducks..........fucking auto transmissions, enjoy opening weekend ya lucky buggers  :Wink:

----------


## jakewire

I'm off.

----------


## Dundee

Boys and dogs are ready just waiting for the townies to arrive.

----------


## Rushy

Just heard the first shot on the Kaipara river and it is as dark as fuck still.  Are you duck shooters (reluctant to call it hunting) using thermal imaging or night vision optics now?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Same here Rushy, also happens every year, pitch black and already blasting away. Pretty sure that's against the rules, must be a few rule breakers out there but who am I to judge eh

----------


## 40mm

> I know of a farm in Taupo area gave 300 calves the hammer two years ago


is the hammer just a cheap way to knock off un wanted calves?

----------


## 40mm

> Everyone on here taken their angry pills this morning? Maybe the Russians killed the calves while the Rhodesians were busy chucking the ducks over the fence...
> 
> Taking a younger bloke out tomorrow for his first opening day. As long as we get a couple each Im sure itll be a good day.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA      AHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> is the hammer just a cheap way to knock off un wanted calves?


It's a highly illegal way to euthanize stock which is why I have asked old mate Woody to let me know the details so it can be sorted, even left my number here for him but he doesn't want to do that so either likes letting people get away with abuse of animals, or just made the story up to begin with

----------


## 40mm

> There's a difference between humane euthanasia and bludgeoning something to death with a hammer (which you suggested has happened) so which was it? Did you just add the hammer bit to add some shock value to your story? Now I'm not sure if you're just a straight up liar or you just add little made up tidbits to your stories like schoolgirls do?


HEY MAN, YOU HAVE GOT IT ALL WRONG.... "hammer em" is something done while no one is watching, just like how sheep like it. 
The calves are probably just feeling a little dirty, but otherwise fine.

----------


## 40mm

> Just for the outsider what is an "acceptable" way of applying euthanasia for stock  ?


explosives.

----------


## 40mm

> It's a highly illegal way to euthanize stock which is why I have asked old mate Woody to let me know the details so it can be sorted, even left my number here for him but he doesn't want to do that so either likes letting people get away with abuse of animals, or just made the story up to begin with


CHeers, I figured that out when I read on through the thread... Im sure it will get sorted one way or another. 
Im off to shoot gun nails into high flying pieces of wood!

Iv been blasted at by a duck shooter.... he had a beer in his hand about ten minutes prior! 

Anyway, i rekon there are pissed c@#ts everywhere. reckless or pissed etc same diff.  
Iv never been duck shooting but will do one day. Just need to find a plucker/cook first.....

Cheers man.

----------


## Maca49

> It's a highly illegal way to euthanize stock which is why I have asked old mate Woody to let me know the details so it can be sorted, even left my number here for him but he doesn't want to do that so either likes letting people get away with abuse of animals, or just made the story up to begin with


Ryan, being a bit older than you and experiencing killing calves in my younger days as I’ve said on this thread. Crushing their skulls with a piece of pipe was a very quick and humane way to kill them. It’s just not PC today and time has moved on, it looks barbarian, which people won’t stand for. In its day it was very efficient.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Ryan, being a bit older than you and experiencing killing calves in my younger days as I’ve said on this thread. Crushing their skulls with a piece of pipe was a very quick and humane way to kill them. It’s just not PC today and time has moved on, it looks barbarian, which people won’t stand for. In its day it was very efficient.


To tell the truth im not even sure how the way I make a living has been bought into this thread?

----------


## veitnamcam

I didnt hear any shots before light this morning....in fact I was starting to wonder if I was going to hear any at all! 
About half an hour after shootable light there were lots and lots of shots tho so I guess where I was at least people are playing by the rules.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I didnt hear any shots before light this morning....in fact I was starting to wonder if I was going to hear any at all! 
> About half an hour after shootable light there were lots and lots of shots tho so I guess where I was at least people are playing by the rules.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


We have a few on the ground here in the wairarapa but slow going. More a evening pond where I am

----------


## oraki

> To tell the truth im not even sure how the way I make a living has been bought into this thread?


Probably because of a few examples you've witnessed, you've slandered the whole duck hunting community. Wounded ducks being left is unethical and to be avoided,but so is a lot of stuff I see in dairy....cows up to their guts in mud, lack of shelter belts....
If you witnessed duck hunters obviously pissed and going out for a night shoot, you have a duty as a responsible firearms holder to report this illegal activity. By not reporting it, you must condone that behaviour. 

This I'd the first opening in almost 30 yrs that I've missed... Fecken work and other shit...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Probably because of a few examples you've witnessed, you've slandered the whole duck hunting community. Wounded ducks being left is unethical and to be avoided,but so is a lot of stuff I see in dairy....cows up to their guts in mud, lack of shelter belts....
> If you witnessed duck hunters obviously pissed and going out for a night shoot, you have a duty as a responsible firearms holder to report this illegal activity. By not reporting it, you must condone that behaviour. 
> 
> This I'd the first opening in almost 30 yrs that I've missed... Fecken work and other shit...


Show me where I slandered the WHOLE duck shooting community Andrew? I think that a few blokes here got a bit offended where they possibly didn't need too, but then again maybe it hit close to home hence the childish comebacks and made up stories?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Also, I have reported plenty of illegal activity Andrew  :Have A Nice Day:  I would have thought you of all people would realise shitting where you sleep is a dangerous practice. Slander dairy farmers as much as you want because at the end of the day you're just continuing some childish he says she says argument and I don't really give a shit because I know how I operate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## oraki

> Show me where I slandered the WHOLE duck shooting community Andrew? I think that a few blokes here got a bit offended where they possibly didn't need too, but then again maybe it hit close to home hence the childish comebacks and made up stories?


Yip, fair enough, maybe not the whole group, but it's starts to wear abit thin after a while. 
And as for shitting in my nest, you will have to agree that around the countryside, not all places follow 'farming best practice' at all times. 
Hot days and very little shade, snow on ground with little shelter, flooding.... Alot outside the control of farmer, but it's there and happens. 

I'm pissed off with what you said, and did take it personally, but after a while the feathers lose some of their oil, and the shit does filter through. 
All you hear and see is fecken dirty dairy, farmers, truck drivers,hunters.....
I can go to bed with a clear conscience, but it appears just about every fecker out there is either an armchair expert, after money or just there to stick the knife in.

----------


## Maca49

> To tell the truth im not even sure how the way I make a living has been bought into this thread?


What were you drinking? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Probably because of a few examples you've witnessed, you've slandered the whole duck hunting community. Wounded ducks being left is unethical and to be avoided,but so is a lot of stuff I see in dairy....cows up to their guts in mud, lack of shelter belts....
> If you witnessed duck hunters obviously pissed and going out for a night shoot, you have a duty as a responsible firearms holder to report this illegal activity. By not reporting it, you must condone that behaviour. 
> 
> This I'd the first opening in almost 30 yrs that I've missed... Fecken work and other shit...


A case to bring back lead shot?

----------


## Rushy

I gotta say this is silly.  6:13, pitch black out and shot guns still blasting on the Kaipara river.  You couldn't see a duck at the moment if it flew into your Maimai.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I gotta say this is silly.  6:13, pitch black out and shot guns still blasting on the Kaipara river.  You couldn't see a duck at the moment if it flew into your Maimai.


You really can. Shooting until 6.30 up there is easily possible

----------


## Sideshow

Just got off the phone with Dad looks like they had a lovely day in the Waikato. 
Got 16 so there happy. They where just sitting down for the annual roast dinner and after shoot celebration. 
This my family have been doing for as long as I can remember. 
My first experience into the world of hunting was standing on the side of the Piako river with Dad for a night shoot. 
Very jealous hope you guys all had a good Dad too. 
Good luck for tomorrow be safe. Oh and don’t forget when cleaning your guns for those with chokes give them a wipe of oil.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

Yes steel is crap, spent the morning chasing wounded ducks down the river some needed multiple shots. This evening took  the 16g out 6 shots, 4 ducks no problems but it looks like the last time this year for sub gagues. Might have to get a muzzle loader.

----------


## gadgetman

> Also, I have reported plenty of illegal activity Andrew  I would have thought you of all people would realise shitting where you sleep is a dangerous practice. Slander dairy farmers as much as you want because at the end of the day you're just continuing some childish he says she says argument and I don't really give a shit because I know how I operate


I know what you're saying. There is dirty dairying and there are bad trigger pullers, but the vast majority of both groups are pretty damned good nowadays. And yes, the hunting community need to out the bad in them, just as the farming community do. Either out them, or even better help them to reform and be better. I'd like to see Fish & Game get into helping the few dairy places that are not up to scratch. It is a win/win for both parties rather that constantly at war with each other.

----------


## Boaraxa

Good duck shooting weather out there now , pissing down hopefully it keeps up tomorrow

----------


## bigbear

Another still clear night here. It will be another fine day with no wind tomorrow. 5 years in a row :Pissed Off:

----------


## gsp follower

> I'd like to see Fish & Game get into helping the few dairy places that are not up to scratch. It is a win/win for both parties rather that constantly at war with each other.


depends on what you mean by upto scratch gadge animal welfare wise they,d be as welcome as a fart in a astronaut suit

a] i dont get on my knees for any cunt farmer or otherwise.
if you padlock a gate on a paper road id try to talk sence to you,id involve f&G if that didnt work id.....
i have a cordial relationship with a farmer who has had problems in the past
 he now knows what he can and cant legaly do also who to call if he has trouble and what he now doesnt do is lump everyone in the same mob.
he also understands he has the right to close the gate to the road for any reason but not padlock it and he knows most of us who use it know to leave farmgates  as we found them.
i had a great day yesterday on a public spot .
there only because i dont have a dog or id be on my river pond and yes no matter how good you are you,l wound birds and lose them [less ofcourse with a good dog]
i know dairy farming and ive seen the bad ones and the good ones but you,l notice i havent lumped ypu in a group.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> a] i dont get on my knees for any cunt farmer or otherwise.
> if you padlock a gate on a paper road id try to talk sence to you,id involve f&G if that didnt work id then cut the fucker off.
> i have a cordial relationship with a farmer who has had problems in the past
>  he now knows what he can and cant legaly do aalso who to call if he has trouble and what he now doesnt do is lump everyone in the same mob.
> he also understands he has the right to close the gate to the road for any reason but not padlock it and he knows most of we who use it know to leave farmgates  as we found them.


A: Do you have trouble controlling your emotions? 

B: not a paper road, access given (in the past) as a gesture of goodwill so have every right to deny that access

----------


## gsp follower

> A: Do you have trouble controlling your emotions? 
> 
> B: not a paper road, access given (in the past) as a gesture of goodwill so have every right to deny that access


then you can do what you like and you have every right to control access.what you dont have is the right anymore than we do to lump everyone in the same boat.



> A: Do you have trouble controlling your emotions?


your joking right after your posts??
what i have trouble with is people buying land or controlling i.
t then thinking they have the right to cut off public access when they see a few quid to be made by doing so[ ie access only for certain trout or hunting guides]

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@gsp follower I have said directly to probably 4 or 5 different guys now in this post if you can show me where I threw you all in the same boat then I apologise unreservedly, it seems like you are all willing to throw yourself into that boat without much encouragement. Right early on in this thread there was actually some constructive conversation where a few said that yes those comments ring true but we are not all like that, this is how we do things, etc etc, then the likes of Woody and Boaraxa and yourself had to start beating your chests like I had made some kind on personal attack on you.

----------


## mikee

Come on guy deep breaths needed, I had enough "handbags at dawn" with my last employer

----------


## gsp follower

fair enough mikee 
all i,l say is read your first two posts and leave it at that.
and that i didnt or wouldnt call you a dirty or cruel cockie untill i knew it for a fact
anyway end of.

----------


## BRADS

> fair enough mikee 
> all i,l say is read your first two posts and leave it at that.
> and that i didnt or wouldnt call you a dirty or cruel cockie untill i knew it for a fact
> anyway end of.


Yet you use these words mate, you can not expect any farmer to not take offence when your opening line is this...

"a] i dont get on my knees for any cunt farmer or otherwise.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Yawn. Cut it out you guys 
> 
> Yeah I'm bloody excited! Get to spend two and half days with five of my best mates doing something we love to do (properly may I add), and we're lucky to all catch up a couple times a year these days.
> 
> Just wrapping up at work now, and off to my mates place to crank the BBQ up, crack a cold one and wait on everyone's arrival.


+1
Hope you had a good day out @JoshC

----------


## Boaraxa

> @gsp follower I have said directly to probably 4 or 5 different guys now in this post if you can show me where I threw you all in the same boat then I apologise unreservedly, it seems like you are all willing to throw yourself into that boat without much encouragement. Right early on in this thread there was actually some constructive conversation where a few said that yes those comments ring true but we are not all like that, this is how we do things, etc etc, then the likes of Woody and Boaraxa and yourself had to start beating your chests like I had made some kind on personal attack on you.


Your list of 3 mite be a bit on the conservative side ! not that I felt personally attacked more that you jumped on everyones fun on the eve of the season which is pretty ratshit as there is some real keen beans on here , so did anyone dump more birds on your property this weekend ? any duck shooters wounded ? iv read the stuff web no mentions of bad behaviour so far .

----------


## PerazziSC3

I personally felt Ryan's comments took the gloss off an awesome traditional weekend for me personally. I don't want to hear that crap on the evening of duckshooting, cant sleep the night before duckshooting at the best of times.

Say what you want about duckshooting but when grown men cant sleep due to excitement well that says something.

We had a bloody good weekend, just came in from the  night shoot

----------


## Nickoli

> I personally felt Ryan's comments took the gloss off an awesome traditional weekend for me personally. I don't want to hear that crap on the evening of duckshooting, cant sleep the night before duckshooting at the best of times.
> 
> Say what you want about duckshooting but when grown men cant sleep due to excitement well that says something.
> 
> We had a bloody good weekend, just came in from the  night shoot


"took the gloss off?" It's a comment on the internet you don't need to agree with or take personally. 
Lighten up bro - glad you had a bloody good weekend.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Well mine was poor. My new location did not work with the weather, the malards took off first thing and then there were only Parries. I cant be bothered shooting something that I wont eat so left them alone.
But there you have it, I got out of the house and gave it a go. Still better tan not giving it a go.

----------


## jakewire

I had a great day
Only personally shot 1/2 a dozen as I was at the bottom end of the new pond and all my shots were ducks hightailing it out of there.
Every  duck shot landed in thigh high tussock so the dog got a good workout including a runner parry that ended up more than 50 yrds away from where she went down
that Bird would never have be retrieved without a dog so I highly recommend duck hunters to take the time out and work with your dog.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Will get my dachshund out this season. I reckon he will go alright, has a awesome nose on him just no good in long grass. Should be entertaining enough anyway

----------


## gsp follower

> Yet you use these words mate, you can not expect any farmer to not take offence when your opening line is this...
> 
> "a] i dont get on my knees for any cunt farmer or otherwise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





> #17 
> Ryan_Songhurst  
> Member 
> 
> Join Date
> Sep 2015
> Location
> South Island
> Posts
> ...


enough said

----------


## oraki

I was working so missed out on shooting. Talking to the boys and they had an average shoot, 18 birds for the weekend. Talking to others that I shoot with and they had similar results. Not rough enough to keep them flying. 
Pleasing to see no one in CSI got hurt, or prosecuted. 

On another note..... I will have to concede a point to Mr Songhurst. While doing a pickup I noticed ducks circling a pond. Then the shots went of, and the birds flew away. I went over to the shooters and suggested maybe letting the ducks get another 100m closer. To which I was told to have sex with myself. 
And today I was driving up a track and noticed a pile of unprocessed ducks in the pit. Talking to the worker while pumping and casually asked how the shooting went. Awesome, but got to pissed to shoot at nite. Asked about shooting through the season and got told opening weekend only. I said an expensive licence for 2 days shooting.  Nah mate no licences,ha ha. 
Told him expect a visit next year. And got told to 'go away'

So all in all bloody diappointed, but It is the first time I've come across it. All my colleagues take it seriously, although one did admit to having his coffee straight because he forgot the milk

----------


## gsp follower

exactly oraki not duck hunters but opening weekend idiots like the roar got a licence and no sence.
but just like animal wounding bigger game hunters what can you do but report them show your distain and try and set a better example.
we had the usual 6.30 idiots to even tho its a 6.45 kick off.
 nothing more disheartening than having ducks swimming in your dekes then clowns go early.

----------


## gadgetman

> depends on what you mean by upto scratch gadge animal welfare wise they,d be as welcome as a fart in a astronaut suit
> 
> a] i dont get on my knees for any cunt farmer or otherwise.
> if you padlock a gate on a paper road id try to talk sence to you,id involve f&G if that didnt work id.....
> i have a cordial relationship with a farmer who has had problems in the past
>  he now knows what he can and cant legaly do also who to call if he has trouble and what he now doesnt do is lump everyone in the same mob.
> he also understands he has the right to close the gate to the road for any reason but not padlock it and he knows most of us who use it know to leave farmgates  as we found them.
> i had a great day yesterday on a public spot .
> there only because i dont have a dog or id be on my river pond and yes no matter how good you are you,l wound birds and lose them [less ofcourse with a good dog]
> i know dairy farming and ive seen the bad ones and the good ones but you,l notice i haven't lumped ypu in a group.


To me it is mutual benefit to help out both parties. We both have a vested interest so why not pitch in? It is much better than going head to head all the time which just puts up barriers. In all honesty I reckon there is way too much grandstanding with a lot of organisations. The biggest difficulty should be getting around the health and safety rules. It's not grovelling or stooping, it is putting something into our sport and our wider communities. Would also show hunters in a good light rather than just the bad press when something goes wrong.

----------


## Lentil

I love my duck hunting, which is so much more than just shooting ducks. My son and the grand daughters have an awesome time in the mai mai, with big cooked breakfasts, I video heaps of action, we dress out all our birds, use a dog etc.
Pre-season is spent repainting decoys, cleaning up the mai mai and surrounds. Great fun!

I can totally understand Ryan's disgust at the actions of some low lifes who just kill ducks to brag, and then chuck the birds out. Shoot bloody clay birds if you want to just shoot shit. As for drinking and shooting - I do not see that up this way, but I guess some people still drink and drive, and possibly the same ones will drink and shoot. Of the duck hunters I know, all seem to be passionate about their hunting, and many put so much more back in the form of wetland development/enhancement.

I am saddened to see that Ryan has been exposed to the crap behaviour of some shooters, and while I find his language confrontational, his reasons are understandable. Most of us duck hunters are passionate about our sport, and follow the written ( and unwritten) rules absolutely.

----------


## Rushy

> I love my duck hunting, which is so much more than just shooting ducks. My son and the grand daughters have an awesome time in the mai mai, with big cooked breakfasts, I video heaps of action, we dress out all our birds, use a dog etc.
> Pre-season is spent repainting decoys, cleaning up the mai mai and surrounds. Great fun!
> 
> I can totally understand Ryan's disgust at the actions of some low lifes who just kill ducks to brag, and then chuck the birds out. Shoot bloody clay birds if you want to just shoot shit. As for drinking and shooting - I do not see that up this way, but I guess some people still drink and drive, and possibly the same ones will drink and shoot. Of the duck hunters I know, all seem to be passionate about their hunting, and many put so much more back in the form of wetland development/enhancement.
> 
> I am saddened to see that Ryan has been exposed to the crap behaviour of some shooters, and while I find his language confrontational, his reasons are understandable. Most of us duck hunters are passionate about our sport, and follow the written ( and unwritten) rules absolutely.


On ya Lentil.

----------


## csmiffy

I had a great opening morning. 
No ducks all parries. If I was shooting ducks wouldn't have fired a shot, mind you we were paddock shooting and targeting parries so no grizzles there.
Very likely only shooting I'll do this year for a few reasons so it was a pricey license for a weekend, in saying that I bought 100 bucks in groceries etc, drove to the coast and back from chch and bought more ammo (almost needed it-bloody expensive steel damn you) so there was a lot of extra for me.
 I don't really have anything local and if the opening weekend invite hadn't come I wouldn't have done anything.
I'm also useless at canvassing farmers for shooting-never had to growing up but that's just me-I'm not very good at scouting for that sort of thing.
Whilst my best opening on proper ducks was with steel, me and Glass were just smashing it saying steel isn't so bad, My opinion of steel is that it is junk.
Perfect patterns, range and technique will get you the bird every time, if one of those is off there is a good chance you'll only wing it and it will die much later possibly from blood poisoning.
Our group shot quite enough birds for the weekend and from what I saw you could wound a bird and while looking pretty ordinary, would fly for quite an extended distance before it would drop. 
We had heaps that seemingly dropped like a stone only to get up and start trotting off into the distance with sometimes many shots to finish them off (our only dog not that flash).
Don't seem to remember so many wounded really mobile birds in the past. You either got them or they flew miles away with only a few walking dead around.
And except for hawk meals and badly smashed ones we cut up the whole lot.
anyway I did have a great time.

----------

